# Enter, 'The Humble Juggernaut' !



## GhorMaanas (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi,

_{Apologies for creating a dual post. a couple of fellow members had PMed me sometime back regarding current prices of components, and lest they dont miss my earlier post, am creating a new one here, with slight editing. had created the earlier one in an amalgam of haste & excitement. kindly bear with me }_

got my new PC built a few weeks back. after much contemplation i moved ahead with the idea of getting a new build, after a considerable time of gaming on consoles and satisfying my PC & net-needs on my laptop. started on a lowly budget of ~30k, and 'seemingly' there seems to be no end 

*Thanks to :*
_rahulyo
sarath
skud
desiibond
lordirecto
silus
tenida
megamind
pegasus
tech_wiz
d3p5kor
geek-with-lens
macho84
sriharsha_madineni
krow
d6bmg
thetechfreak
aniket.cain
ishu gupta
mithun_mrg
gameranand
faun
_

The core components were all bought from primeabgb at lamington road, mumbai, a very good shop. accessories mostly bought online. some of them which i haven't mentioned here are yet to be delivered to me. 

damages incurred are as follows :



Motherboard + Processor - Asus P8Z68 V-Pro + core i7 2600K --> 28968/-
GPU - MSI N580GTX Lightning --> 29000/- 
Memory - Gskill.Ripjaws X 2x4GB CL9 1600MHz --> 3246/- (an offer price)
Cabinet - CM HAF-X --> 11577/- 
PSU - Corsair TX850 V2 --> 7140/- 
Cooler - CM Hyper 212+ --> 1989/- 
Cooler Fans - CM BladeMaster XtraFlow Red LED Fans x2 --> 900/- 
HDD - Seagate 1TB 7200.12 --> 2856/-
Case Mods (lights) - Sunbeam Liquid Neon 2 Tubes --> 918/- 
Portable HDD - WD My Book Essential 1TB USB 3.0 --> 3400/ 
Thermal Paste - Arctic Silver 5 --> 500/-
Printer - Canon Pixma MP287 --> 3295/-
Computer Table - Cabo Glass-top Computer Table --> 4000/-
ADDITIONS the PC has had within a few days :



Sound Card - Asus Xonar-DX 7.1 --> 3846/-
Mouse 1 - Razer DA Black Edition --> 1784/-
Mouse 2 - CM-Storm : Spawn --> 1657/-
Mouse Pad 1 - Evo-G IMP2 --> 1100/-
Mouse Pad 2 - CM-Storm : CS-M Weapon of Choice M4 DM --> 947/-
Gaming Pad 1 - Belkin Nostromo --> 1600/-
Gaming Pad 2 - Razer Onza Tournament Edition --> 2650/-
TV Tuner - AverMedia Aver TV Go --> 500/-
Headphone - Ozone Attack Snow --> 1444/-
Pen Drive - Corsair Flash Voyager 8GB --> 850/- 
A couple of more purchases are to follow soon.
will update...

P.S. - pls pardon the pic-quality...am a camera's nightmare  and yes, pics with the red-black desk, that was my earlier set-up. 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/0sMwe.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3t7PTl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YHOiel.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Yquycl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9yWJAl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/URfTpl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kV43jl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nmtJZl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qXgxgl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cGAP9l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XHpdpl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nLyi9l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mJq2kl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WdMkAl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bMsYVl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ar5lvl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/sQtczl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6MOVhl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5xL7ml.jpg
*i.imgur.com/NPILbl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Mre91l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6h339l.jpg



Accessories :



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/W09hH.jpg
*i.imgur.com/RUMkx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8vGvs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/VUASq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9Lcx0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BnTwG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fmLqm.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pFvB7.jpg
*i.imgur.com/buVGo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QgUS0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/297Oo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zoQIV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4Llw0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nGK1A.jpg
*i.imgur.com/lCSIv.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5v0JS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/TOuyW.jpg
*i.imgur.com/uU0j4.jpg
*i.imgur.com/VT3R0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pOaoN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/B2Rhh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/a8MPI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WfHr7.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OUJBC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gwn8Z.jpg
*i.imgur.com/is5eJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/n44x1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UHpee.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Qs9O3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zTSpJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xAw93.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UvdYD.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3nEoL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HxTck.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IvEmS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/k2XBj.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WmzRm.jpg
*i.imgur.com/dQcBN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/dIvuq.jpg



*An important thing* - i would advise anyone AGAINST buying those liquid neon tubes, or perhaps cathode ray tubes too, reason being one of those tubes of mine went kaput a few days after the purchase (and they didnt carry any warranty too), and a couple of days later, its small control unit, i found was burning hidden under the PSU cover 'joyfully' inside the cabinet, with smoke emanating from it. my nostrils did their job and caught the scent, but the foolish brain first thought that since i had started my comp after a gap of 4-5 days, must be the paint-work of the cabinet smelling, but when it intensified, i decided to play Sr. Inspector Daya & 'bust open' the side-panel, and there it was ! quickly took action (slapping the culprit hard  ), and took out the non-working as well as working neon tube too from the cabinet ! now everything's at peace inside the tank's belly 

the battered crook :



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/flBpU.jpg



so thats it for now....waiting feverishly for other auxiliaries 

thanks !


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 12, 2011)

congrats mate that evog mouse pad looks cool from where did u get it overall good system u haven't compromised on a single item the only missing thing is a backlit full keyboard now game hard


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks a lot mithun ! yeah the KB is one of those items whose delivery is pending to me...ordered it at bigadda.com.....stupid portal  ...let me get my hands on the KB and then see how much i will 'praise' them on forums 

ohh yes, the evo-g pad i got from one of the sellers over at [E].


----------



## asingh (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice stuff. But when will you remove the plastic coverings.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice rig, congrats!! and none of us will miss your ps3 & 360.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats 
What a AWESOME rig 


Superb. Game On!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 12, 2011)

asingh said:


> Nice stuff. But when will you remove the plastic coverings.



thanks ! yeah time to rough it out now 



d6bmg said:


> Nice rig, congrats!! and none of us will miss your ps3 & 360.



thanks 



thetechfreak said:


> Congrats
> What a AWESOME rig
> 
> 
> Superb. Game On!



thank you ! yeah sure...THAT is the exact plan


----------



## Tenida (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats.Any ups in this setup??


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks ! no, the rig is connected to the inverter. i guess that would be no problem ?!


----------



## Sarath (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey congrats. Looks sweet. I had a PS2 BK for the first 2 weeks due to the same prob. 

Happy gaming.


----------



## soumo27 (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2011)

I must say i'm feeling like snatching one of the items  Great rig bro, now GmaeoN


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 13, 2011)

@soumo27

thanks 



Sarath said:


> Hey congrats. Looks sweet. I had a PS2 BK for the first 2 weeks due to the same prob.
> 
> Happy gaming.



thanks ! but am afraid i didnt quite get you.



soumo27 said:


> Congrats



thank you 



dashing.sujay said:


> I must say i'm feeling like snatching one of the items  Great rig bro, now GmaeoN



no need to snatch...just come over..will have a gala time


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 13, 2011)

kilroyquasar said:


> no need to snatch...just come over..will have a gala time



I'm lookin fwd to it 

EDIT: Add link of your Juggernaut in your signature like Sarath one's!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 15, 2011)

ohh yes....thanks for reminding ! had thought of that


----------



## Nipun (Sep 15, 2011)

Great Computer and Consoles.. 

I really like the HAF X and your table.. 

Congrats, happy gaming!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks a lot !

and i really like your avatar and sig-line


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 15, 2011)

kilroyquasar said:


> ohh yes....thanks for reminding ! had thought of that



Anytime


----------



## Skud (Sep 15, 2011)

Congos again bro!!!


----------



## Sid_gamer (Sep 15, 2011)

Congrats for such an awesome gaming setup bro....Have Fun...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks a lot skud & sid_gamer !


----------



## Krow (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats, that's a pretty good rig. 

OT: May I know why I am on the thanks list?


----------



## Skud (Sep 16, 2011)

Even I have forgotten, but no harm.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 17, 2011)

@ krow & skud - both of you had provided your suggestions in my old 'rig suggestions' thread


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice of you to remember.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 17, 2011)

@OP: can you post the images of how the cabinet looks in dark(want to see the LED effect )


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2011)

Nipun said:


> @OP: can you post the images of how the cabinet looks in dark(want to see the LED effect )



Will be cool id op do have the time to do it.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 21, 2011)

*@ nipun & d6bmg* - the laser-LEDs arent very powerful in the first instance, plus the build-quality is terrible ! one might need a minimum  of 2-3 pieces of those for proper lighting in a full-tower cabby. i would be better off now with some LED strips. sunbeam has disappointed me again 

okay, so i havent 'fixed' the LEDs per se, just secured at the top of PSU cover since THAT was only the place where i found it could somewhat properly lighten up the dark underbelly of the mobo   had tried some other configurations too, but everywhere the lights from fans caught the light from these LEDs by its collar....hehe....

see if you could suggest anything from the pics...and sorry for their, err, 'sorry' quality

*i.imgur.com/4yK8il.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SLYcTl.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome rig bro. Happy gaming.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 5, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh man what you do for living....... That is hugh hugh hugh money invested in a system........


Congrats...... 

I am going mad.....


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 17, 2011)

The Table and the accessories are awesome...BTW u didn't mention the monitor in the specs..and it looks brand new in the pics.
How do the headphones sound like? as in music and games.
I see you are an Iron Maiden fan..is the bass any good in the headphone and does it provide multi-channeling ?


----------

